# Breeder in Manitoba



## Twila (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope it is OK to post this here.

I have had Rats for years, and recently (about 18 months ago) I began getting into breeding them. I do not always have babies available, but on occasion I do. They are very healthy, and well socialized. A great alternative to getting a pet store rattie!!

I also take in rescued ratties and usually have at least a pair of adult rescued ratties available.

If anyone would like more info, I have a website (that is not always 100% up to date) (removed) or you can e-mail me (removed)


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You wrote your email address wrong anyway, but posting for intentional breeding is not welcomed on the site. Breeders should advertise by word of mouth, or advertise your rattery in the classifieds. 

I looked at your actual website, and was curious as to why you let adopters request pairings? How could they possibly make the best decision compared to the actual breeder who knows the rat and their lineage?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Not okay. Locking thread and removing links.  Will delete shortly.


----------

